# Suse 9.1: Probleme mit Linneighborhood



## plonk (1. Mai 2004)

Hi!
Hab gerade Suse 9.1 installiert. So weit läuft alles ganz gut, aber wenn ich versuche mit Linneighborhood Shares zu mounten erscheint nur folgende Fehlermeldung:
"Can't resolve address"
Hab schon mit "chmod +s /usr/bin/smbmount" bzw "chmod +x /usr/bin/smbumount" versucht, hat aber nicht geholfen. 
Hat das Problem vielleicht was mit Samba 3.0 zu tun? Ich stehe völlig im Wald.
Danke für Eure Hilfe!

*plonk*


----------



## JohannesR (1. Mai 2004)

Can't resolve address klingt für mich wie "Kann die Adresse nicht auflösen". Ich würde darauf tippen, dass der Rechnername nicht in der /etc/hosts oder im DNS-Server eingetragen ist. Hast du es mal mit der IP versucht?


----------



## plonk (1. Mai 2004)

Hab ich nicht, aber ich kann mir kaum vorstellen, dass ich jeden Rechner, auf dessen Shares ich zugreifen will, in meiner '/etc/hosts' eintragen muss. Auf meinem anderen Rechner mit Red Hat 9 funktioniert Linneighborhood auch 'out of the box'.

UPDATE: Mit der IP-Adresse funktioniert es auch nicht.


----------



## calopteryx (4. Mai 2004)

Hallo Zusammen.

ich habe das selbe Problem. Ich habe da einen weiteren Verdacht, weiß aber nicht wie man das hinbekommt: und zwar stand bei mir bei der Aktivierung des Sambaservers irgendwas , dass man noch den Port 139 freischalten müsse. 
(Der Port 139 ist doch der Samba /Windows Netzwerk Port, oder?) 

Ich weiß aber nicht, wie ich dem in der Firewall oder auch in dem init.d klar mache das der mir den smb mit Port 139 startet, bzw. freischaltet. Zudem will ich ja nicht das die Firewall mir den Port 139 nach außen öffnet....

Kann sein dass ich da total falsch liege, aber wäre nett, wenn jemand von euich mir da einen Tip gibt, und vielleicht hilft euch das ja auch weiter....


----------

